
Mai Mai Sze and the I Ching - Thevet
http://jhiblog.org/2016/03/14/mai-mai-sze-and-the-i-ching/
======
dang
This looks like a follow-up to the review posted at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11270181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11270181).

